# Crested gecko tail rot



## Xephirus (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello everyone, one of my crested geckos started to have the end of her tail really dry and grey / black and, working as a nurse, I immediately thought of a rot. I wanted to know if someone already had this issue with their crested gecko or other reptiles and what to do in this scenario ? Also I am not quite sure about the cause of this. I thought firstly it might be because the humidity is too high but I always put a good spray in my terrarium in the evening and let it evaporate to the low 60% during the day (and repeat) so I don't think it might be the problem here ?

I saw that there is something to try by mix 75% warm water and 25% betadine to stop the rot or even heal it up but if someone has a better idea, please answer me because I'm starting to get worried for the well being of my gecko


----------



## Xephirus (Aug 2, 2018)

I added an image so you can all see better. You can clearly see that there is a strong divinding line between the rotten tail and the healthy tail. My guess is that either she had a problem with her molt and it stucked to the end of her tail and strangulated the tip or she had the glass door smacked to her tail but this one I highly doubt because I always close the door very carefuly and check that the geckos aren't there.

It could be also possible that I never saw the rotten tail before and that it was already there when I bought her 3 months ago. (I need to check old photographs of her)

But other than that, she is really calm, never stressed (like she always have been) and eat well.

I just wanted to know if you guys had any idea what I could do to prevent the rot to go up the tail more or maybe heal it ? But I doubt it will heal, the tail is way to dry and black.

I will try different methods that you guys sugger and if nothing work, I will take her to the vet.

Thanks a lot in advance for your responses


----------



## starnaito (Aug 2, 2018)

Does she had a humid hide? (with damp substrate like sphagnum moss) If it did happen because of a bad shed, that may help future sheds. Also, some kind of wood - cork bark is especially good - can help them rub off any shed left behind. If you have Chlorhexidine on hand, you might try treating the tail with that or another reptile safe disinfectant - rub it over the wound with a q-tip. You might have to find a vet if it gets worse; the tail may need to be removed.


----------

